# Outro ou um outro?



## Alis96

Bom dia! Quereria saber se para os falantes nativos é mais natural dizer "outro" ou "um outro". Também estava me perguntando se uma destas expressões é incorreta. Por exemplo, qual destas frases é correta ou melhor?
1) Comprei um outro vestido
2) Comprei outro vestido


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, *outro *apenas.


----------



## Vanda

Outro, apesar de, atualmente, os brasileiros insistirem em ''um outro'', que é redundância.


----------



## jazyk

englishmania said:


> Em Portugal, *outro *apenas.


Não é bem assim:
O conceito de palavras homógrafas - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
Deve fazer-se ou  deve-se fazer? - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
A etimologia e o significado do nome Olivença - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Vanda

Interessante. Ainda sobre o assunto, encontrei esta explicação:
«Um certo» e «um outro» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
'Aceitam-se as expressões indefinidas «um certo» e «um outro», apesar de a associação dos seus elementos constituintes – por um lado, um, uma, e, por outro, certo e outra – gerarem entre si alguma redundância, visto todos indicarem «coisa ou alguém não definido» (no caso de certo, será mais a referência a uma entidade que, podendo definir-se, não se identifica claramente). Por esta razão, há quem considere que «um certo» e «uma outra» são expressões incorretas, induzidas pelo francês. No entanto, trata-se de usos enraizados na língua, que até se justificam em certos contextos – por exemplo, «um certo Leonardo pintou a Mona Lisa».' [...] 
'Em suma, à luz de alguma doutrina normativa, atendendo a que mesmo entre autores clássicos se acham as expressões em causa, aceita-se o emprego de «um certo» e «um outro», tendo sempre em mente, porém, que também estarão (quase) sempre disponíveis «certo» e «outro», sem artigo indefinido, com vantagem para a economia e concisão do estilo.'

in Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa, «Um certo» e «um outro» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 24-05-2020]

in Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa, «Um certo» e «um outro» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 24-05-2020]
Não deixe de ler o artigo todo.


----------



## pfaa09

Alis96 said:


> Quereria saber se para os falantes nativos é mais natural dizer "outro" ou "um outro".


São duas coisas diferentes, para contextos diferentes. É impossível responder sem que haja um contexto.
"um", ao que tudo indica, parece tratar-se de um pronome indefinido (uma pessoa ou uma coisa). A construção "Um outro" conduz-nos (aos nativos) a contextos do género: Ele tinha "um outro" propósito / objectivo". o Pronome tem características enfáticas, dá outra importância a "outro", como que a dizer: _não se trata de um determinante / pronome indefinido qualquer. _Há algo substancial por detrás.
Uma coisa é dizer: _Leva *outra* roupa, pois vamos andar de bicicleta. _(a pessoa tinha roupas melhores do que as adequadas ao momento).
Outra coisa é: _A reacção dela leva-nos a pensar que havia *um outro* motivo por detrás._
A diferença é óbvia.

Quanto às opções A e B, são ambas possíveis e não vejo qualquer diferença.


----------



## jazyk

Para mim a diferença não é óbvia.

Considero sinônimas as duas construções, mas no meu idioleto acho que é sempre outro sem um.


----------



## pfaa09

O meu objectivo é apresentar um exemplo que possa mostrar a diferença entre as escolhas, por mais pequena que seja.
Quando referi o "óbvio", queria dizer que é possível usar ambos em diferentes contextos de forma a que seja notado.
Nos exemplos A e B, não vejo essa diferença tão óbvia.


----------



## jazyk

Eu não vejo a tal diferença, logo para mim não é óbvia.


----------



## Carfer

Também não digo que seja sempre _'outro_' na variante portuguesa. Creio que cá esse uso é permitido e está mais do que estabilizado, não é considerado erro (aliás, a primeira vez que mo censuraram, já tinha quase 60 anos, foi numa aula de espanhol mas nunca numa de português). Também não acredito que seja galicismo (como? Camões?! António Vieira?!) e, mesmo que fosse...
Pessoalmente, não uso _'um(a) outro(a)_' por sistema e sim, predominantemente, com o sentido de '_mais um(a)/um(a) mais', _seguido, em regra, da especificação do que esse '_um(a) outro(a)_' consiste. Numa enumeração de motivos, posso dizer, por exemplo, '_Há uma outra razão para assim pensarmos, a de que ainda não foi provado que...',_). É certo que pode ser tida como uma redundância visto que '_outro_' já pode significar '_mais um', _mas as redundâncias também têm a sua função, não podemos rejeitá-las só por o serem. No caso, o que pretendo é sublinhar que a razão que vou aduzir, que é uma razão concreta, não indefinida, se adiciona ao conjunto das que já foram invocadas e que faz parte dele, é mais um elemento dessa enumeração. Se omitir '_um/uma_', a ideia que me parece passar é de que estou a abrir outra linha de raciocínio que pode não ter relação com a primeira. A diferença pode ser subtil e, em muitos casos, pouco acrescentar, mas também pode ser útil em certas circunstâncias. Se não preencher nenhuma finalidade útil, não uso. Decido consoante o caso.


----------



## Alis96

Muito obrigada a todos vocês!


----------



## Dymn

Devo admitir que nunca me tinha apercebido que "_um outro_" também é possível em português  Hoje li esta frase, acho que aqui pode ser perfeitamente substituído por "_mais uma_", e talvez também "_outro_" sem o artigo.

_O projecto do hidrogénio apresentado pelo Governo tem ainda, infelizmente, *uma outra* (= mais uma) implicação._


----------



## Olaszinhok

jazyk said:


> Deve fazer-se ou deve-se fazer? - Ciberdúvidas da Língua


Não consigo perceber por que o uso de_ um outro _seria afrancesado? Usa-se normalmente em italiano também e a meu ver não tem nenhuma influência francesa. Além disso, encontrei várias vezes _um outro _em textos portugueses (pelo menos na variedade europeia).


----------



## jazyk

No Brasil também se usa: "um outro" site:veja.abril.com.br - Google Search


----------



## machadinho

Dymn said:


> _O projecto do hidrogénio apresentado pelo Governo tem ainda, infelizmente, *uma outra* (= mais uma) implicação._


A construção é sim possível, mas, não raro, soa redundante. Sem entrar em questões de influência entre línguas, fica a critério do escritor ou falante pôr ou omitir o 'uma' nesse caso. Eu prefiro sem o artigo. Veja, é questão de estilo, não de gramática.


Olaszinhok said:


> Além disso, encontrei várias vezes _um outro _em textos portugueses (pelo menos na variedade europeia).


A questão, Olaszinho, não é se é usado ou não. Claro que é, seja lá, seja cá, seja onde for. A questão é se deve ser usado ou não, e quando.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Eis aquí duas frases tiradas dum romance de José Saramago (O homem duplicado), em que se usam tanto_ outro _como_ um outro_:

_Tertuliano Máximo Afonso não sabe, não imagina, não pode adivinhar que o empregado já se arrependeu do mal-educado despropósito, *um outro *ouvido, mais fino que o seu...

Se não tem *outro* compromisso a chamá-lo, pod_íamos_ jantar juntos. _


----------



## Ari RT

Outro = mais um; e também
Outro = não esse.
Falo por meu uso, não me lembro de ter visto algo a respeito nas gramáticas.

Quando uso outro = "mais um" é difícil conceber a adição do determinante artigo indefinido. Soaria mal.
1 - Tenho outro par de sapatos (além deste), tenho outros dois pares.
2 - Outro dia findou e não resolvemos a questão.
3 - Já comeu cinco bombons e ainda quer outro?

Já quando outro = "não esse" é possível, embora não mandatório e algumas vezes nem mesmo preferível.
4 - Se este par de sapatos não lhe parece suficientemente elegante, tenho um outro.
5 - Na curva perigosa dos 40, Carlos tropeçou em um outro amor.
6 - Há uma outra vida depois desta.

Edit: Percebo depois de haver escrito que nos três últimos exemplos "outro" é que modula "um".
4a - Se este par... tenho um _de cromo alemão._
5a - ... Carlos tropeçou em um _novo_ amor.
6a - Há uma vida _melhor_ depois desta.


----------



## gibafid770

As vezes são apenas os *portugueses*.


----------



## jazyk

Às vezes são apenas os portugueses quê?


----------

